# 14 hp craftsman runs till warm stops runs after it cools down



## htlong (May 14, 2017)

14 hp briggs& Stratton engine runs till warm stops, runs after it cools down.

should I replace the coil?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Only if ,when it stops , you have no spark.
What are the engine numbers,as that would aid in helping you.


----------



## htlong (May 14, 2017)

this is a friends mower he is in the hospital at the moment I am going to go over tomorrow to and I will check out the coil


----------



## htlong (May 14, 2017)

I found this on my front door this AM I don't know if it is the engine or the tractor numbers

mod #717271532
ser. #082701A007 0s8 (or 058)
craftsman 14.5 briggs and Stratton engine


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's the tractor numbers.
Here's a link,in case you need it:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/mod...=modelSearch&q=717271532&searchTerm=717271532

The egine should be a Briggs & Stratton#
287707-1259-E1

knowing that,we can ask questions,to narrow it down.
First,is the oil level correct?,and of the proper weight?
Also,it may very well be that the armature(coil) is getting hot,and shorting out,so When it does it ,again,check for spark(Be careful to not get burned).
If there's no spark,and it has an oil level sensor,unplug the wires from it,and check for spark.If it still has no spark,it may need a coil.


----------



## htlong (May 14, 2017)

thanks its a cold rainy day here in ohio so I am going to check it out today


----------

